# New scissors



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am just starting out in the grooming field, and now I need new scissors. What brand(s) would you groomers out there recommend. I need 8 1/2" straights, 8 1/2" curves, 7" straights and thinning shears. I have been looking at Kenchii and Geib, which is better?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I like Kenchiis.Geibs are just too heavy unless you go with Titans or higher priced than that. For every day nice quality shears, Kenchii 5 Stars are freat, and you can get a deal from them when buying the sets. Are you on the Facebook Barter page for groomers? There is a distributor on there, and also other groomers selling used shears. Search BARTER PET GROOMERS and ask to join.


----------

